# Ntb03-023



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

What can you tell me about this TSB and where can I find it. It is allegedly the one about the hesitation in the 3.5 Auto.

Thanks in advance

Bill


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*um bill?*

you know more than the rest of us. I found -022 by searching the Max.org site. 

BTW, got the pedal covers last night, but I haven't put em on yet

look good

-022 was the manual tranny. We will see the -023 one when it comes out.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

It is posted over at A.net in a thread called

No more Hesitation...

I took the TSB # to the dealer and asked them to check it out


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I got a copy if you want it faxed to you let me know.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Here is a link to the auto TSB from max.org http://www.gataxsales.com/N%20GA%20Autos.htm 
scroll to the bottom for the links.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm checking on this one tomorrow. I hope it works as advertised.
P.S.: I really like the auto pedal covers. I want a set as soon as I can sell a couple things and get some $$$.


----------

